# Jami messenger



## FgHUI22 (Feb 18, 2021)

hello, I need to install (ghostBSD) the Jami mailbox I tried (by chance) to download the file for debian at first but I tried the one for Fedora and nothing happened too. What a good method because I am a novice but well aware that BSD is what I need.


----------

